# What's Your SNR Ratio and Attenuation Rates? (BSNL Broadband)



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2011)

SNR ratio is your line strength. The more the better. Too many joints, old telephone wire and noisy neighborhoods can bring down your SNR rates.
0-10 - very bad
10-20 - little bad
20-30 - good
30-40 - excellent
40-50 - congratulations, you live right next to the exchange

Attenuation is the distance from your home to the exchange. The lower the better and it means your closer to your exchange.

Different plans show different SNR rates. So if your getting 30db on 256kbps-2048kbps connection, You may get 40db on a 256kbps unlimited connection. So be sure to mention your plan.


Here's mine:

SNR (Downstream) 34.5db
SNR (Upstream) 22.5db
Line Attentuation(Downstream) 12.0db
Line Attentuation(Upstream) 5.5db

Data Rate 2040 Kbps 510 Kbps


Connection Plan: BSNL BB Home Combo UL 625

Broadband speed : 256Kbps

Download/Upload Limit : Unlimited

Price : 625

*www.speedtest.net
*www.speedtest.net/result/1235433819.png


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 5, 2011)

where do i check it?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2011)

^ 
ADSL Router

*192.168.1.1/


username : admin
password : admin

ADSL Status


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's mine:

SNR (Downstream) 33.70 dB
SNR (Upstream) 28.0 dB
Line Attentuation(Downstream) 32.5 dB 
Line Attentuation(Upstream) 13.5 dB

Data Rate 	1997 kbps 	494 kbps

Connection Plan: BSNL BB FN Combo 600

Broadband speed : 2Mbps

Download/Upload Limit : 2560 MB ( Night Unlimited)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1237690404.png


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Sorry for copy-pasting certain things. 

SNR (Downstream) 33.3  dB
SNR (Upstream) 27.4  dB
Line Attentuation(Downstream) 14.5 dB 
Line Attentuation(Upstream) 14.5 dB


Connection Plan: BSNL BB FN Combo 600

Broadband speed : 2Mbps

*www.speedtest.net/result/1187955534.png


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2011)

SNR (Downstream) 15 dB
SNR (Upstream) 18.8 dB
Line Attentuation(Downstream) 15 dB
Line Attentuation(Upstream) 11.5 dB

Link speed 2047kbps

I am on BSNL 600 combo 2mbps

Mine is very low


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Internet Connection	 


 	Downstream Data Rate	2048000	 
 	Upstream Data Rate	256000	 
 	SNR (Downstream)	23.0 dB	 
 	SNR (Upstream)	31 dB	 
 	Line Attentuation(Downstream)	23.5 dB	 
 	Line Attentuation(Upstream)	7.0 dB	 



BSNL- HOME 250(1GB Limit)


----------



## nims11 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dont laugh guyz!! 
SNR Up/Down -  6 dB /7.0 dB 
Attenuation Up/Down - 31.5 dB /38.5 dB

can anything be done??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ 
 
whats ur broadband connection and plan?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 6, 2011)

500FN with night unlimited. BSNL in my area sucks. the connection gets lost every half an hour! although i get the full 2mbps speed.

dad is planning to surrender the bsnl connection and get a tata photon


----------



## Neuron (Apr 6, 2011)

SNR (Downstream) -                 25.05 dB	 
SNR (Upstream)-                      14.0 dB	 
Line Attentuation(Downstream)- 47.0 dB 	 
Line Attentuation(Upstream)-	23.0 dB

Rainy season now.So expecting it to get better.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2011)

nims11 said:


> 500FN with night unlimited. BSNL in my area sucks. the connection gets lost every half an hour! although i get the full 2mbps speed.



so sad..


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 6, 2011)

Modem Status

Connection Status 		Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	836
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	1966
US Margin 	7
DS Margin 	28
Modulation 	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	0
DS Line Attenuation 	33
US Line Attenuation 	24
Path Mode 	Interleaved 


HomePlan 750+

edit
extra info 

Transmit

Good Tx Frames 		145010
Good Tx Broadcast Frames 	3
Good Tx Multicast Frames 	0
Tx Total Bytes 	176235369
Collisions 	0
Error Frames 	0
Carrier Sense Errors 	0
Receive

Good Rx Frames 		111810
Good Rx Broadcast Frames 	652
Good Tx Multicast Frames 	792
Rx Total Bytes 	12837613
CRC Errors 	0
Undersized Frames 	0
Overruns 	1


Dont laugh  , my router not showing SNR margin or i am looking in wrong place


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

.................Downstream	Upstream	 

SNR Margin:  30.8 	20.9	db

Line Attenuation:   38.3 	25.5 	db

Data Rate: 	1999 	494 	kbps

BSNL @750UL


----------



## adi007 (Apr 7, 2011)

SNR Margin (dB): 		Downstream 	31.1   Upstream	25.8 
Attenuation (dB): 	Downstream 	32.5    Upstream	14.8 
Home 500C+ plan


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 7, 2011)

offtopic: why is pauldmps banned?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ just noticed that!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2011)

How do I check this? Nothing opens when I hit 192.168.1.1, my router status opens when I hit 192.168.0.1, and this is the whole page,

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/8109/unledt.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nims11 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ open your ADSL *modem's* configuration page. its IP is changed by the router while router configuration. look around the router configuration pages and you will find it smwhere


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

I think I've found it  , Is it too bad? My speed certainly not !

// Image snipped

Plan- Home UL 750+


----------



## nims11 (Apr 13, 2011)

SNR down was 2db few minutes ago!!


----------



## R2K (May 3, 2011)

^^

Dude...your's look pretty bad
i am having similar rates and i have called exchange guys to look into the matter


----------



## nims11 (May 3, 2011)

i am sick of my net's instability! the BSNL guyz say that they will get my modem exchanged. i wonder how will it help as the problem is with the phone line and not the modem


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 30, 2014)

Needed to update this old 3 yr thread. Please post your present data. My Connection is TOO much unstable nowadays.. The DSL and Internet light blinks and disconnect at least 15 times in 1 hr, there's not a single time where i could utilize my net full potential. Even when editing this, my dsl was unstable 3 times. 

Mine 
D*ownstream	Upstream	*

SNR Margin:
16.0	                   5.0	db

Line Attenuation:
25.5	                 23.5	db

Data Rate:
2048	                    64	kbps

Max Rate:
4160	                  204	kbps

CRC:
60	                   10


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/8pYdYAJ.jpg


Can someone tell me if its ok, good, bad... etc etc
Plan is :*BBG Combo ULD 1445
*Upto 2 Mbps upto 20 GB, 1 Mbps beyond 20 GB


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your SNR rate is pretty bad,and you have a low upload rate!


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 10, 2015)

Downstream	Upstream	 
SNR Margin
:
16.2	6.4	db
Line Attenuation
:
45.3	47.1	db
Data Rate
:
2047	104	kbps
Max Rate
:
10108	124	kbps
CRC
:
0	0


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 11, 2015)

Currently the rates as per my BSNL BBG Combo ULD1445 Plan :--->

*img912.imageshack.us/img912/3930/isl4Mm.png

How is it?
Speedtest Results :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/4736211957.png


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 13, 2015)

Got the line rectified 

	                        Downstream	                       Upstream	 
SNR Margin:                      37.8	                                  25.3	db
Line Attenuation:                26.4	                                  14.7	db


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 28, 2015)

what happened to BSNL?

I am getting very low download speeds and slow Browsing.  ( BSNL GUJARAT)

Downstream	Upstream	 

SNR Margin

:
	9.5 	9.0	db

Line Attenuation

:
	43.0 	31.5 	db

Data Rate

:
	256 	256 	kbps

Max Rate

:
	64 	396 	kbps

CRC

:
	2	452


----------



## Akshaysingh30060 (Dec 13, 2015)

please check my snr and attenuation values  
I know its bad but is it like very very bad and i should complaint bsnl right away?

plz help

my plan is BBG combo ULD 999
browsing speed 4 mbps till 8gb then 512 kbps


----------



## ManobalaV (Apr 16, 2016)

Please help

SNR margin is very low

SNR (Downstream) 6.2db
SNR (Upstream) 14.8db
Line Attentuation(Downstream) 39.0db
Line Attentuation(Upstream) 22.9db

Data Rate 7998 Kbps 836 Kbps


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

ManobalaV said:


> Please help
> 
> SNR margin is very low
> 
> ...


We cant help!Complaint to BSNL


----------



## BullDog (Jun 9, 2018)

SNR (Downstream) 6db
SNR (Upstream) 6.3db
Line Attentuation(Downstream) 41db
Line Attentuation(Upstream) 29db

Data Rate 7658 Kbps 951 Kbps

Broadband speed : 7.69 Mbps

Download/Upload Limit : Unlimited

Price : 1200

Please help me with the SNR will i change my Drop Wire? It cause me a frequent timeout and Destination host unavailable


----------



## BullDog (Jun 9, 2018)

ManobalaV said:


> Please help
> 
> SNR margin is very low
> 
> ...



are you able to fix this?


----------

